

Success can Destroy You. - rcaraw1
http://robcaraway.com/post/74644876357/success-can-destroy-you

======
codex
The author humblebrags about his fantasticlly productive week set him up for
an indulgent weekend and post-weekend. However, a massive string of failures
or shock would likely have also led to the same indulgences. Truth is, if any
exerted effort or stress will cause you to crave comfort. Humans cannot work
at peak all the time.

That said, a journal is a great idea. It's like blogging, only without getting
the ego involved.

------
a3voices
You need to think about how you want your life to go, from now until your
death, and the different paths it can take. Success is just a stepping stone.
It doesn't have to make you a different person.

